# Bermuda triange for threads?



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

Something WEIRD is going on, 

I was subscribed to this thread: *ex patts in Chiang rai* that is exactly how it was written, I cut and paste it from an email notification, that someone replied to the thread, but when I click on the link in the email I'm told I don't have permission to look at it!

Since then, I have pasted the header into every search box on the site, and get nothing.

I was communicating on the thread with *brianmarinus* and I can find him on the forum, and some of his posts and threads but his posts don't include any relating to that one!

Could the thread have been deleted by someone without a trace?

What's going on? :frusty:

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes it can be deleted without a trace if it breaches forum rules.


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks Shel,

Well, since I have had no admin feedback, I don't think is was anything I said...

The thread I recall, had been dormant for three years and I was looking for expats in CR who were into more than the very quiet social life previously described on there. Oh well, I guess I have my answer.


----------

